# Wormers protecting against lungworm?



## Chesben

Hi there

Was wondering if anyone could help me, does anyone know if there is a website that compares all the wormers and what they protect against? Can't seem to find much. I'm specifically looking for wormers that protect against lungworm. I know Milbemax does but what about drontal?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nonnie

I dont think you can prevent it as such, like you can with external parasites, such as fleas. Wormers mostly work on the basis of purging the system, rather than preventing infestation.

This link might help answer some of your worries.

Dog owners - Be lungworm aware

Its by Bayer, so of course other treatments are available.


----------



## Chesben

Thanks for that Nonnie. I thought that only certain wormers purge the system of this particular worm - perhaps not. The wormer has got to contain a certain chemical, can't remember at this moment(I really should be working too!). I just asked as when at the vets the other day and got a really huffy vet that thought I was speaking nonsense and was to be honest rather rude. I think milbemax covers it but for some reason the surgery is stopping supplying it apart from keeping a small supply for dogs that are sick with drontal


----------



## james1

Our vet used Drontil Plus flavour - its the only worming tab that covers a range of worms by all counts. Viovet online sell them singularly for about 1/2 the price our vet does. Next day postage too


----------



## Guest

Panacur for lung worm but it doesn't cover all worms. It's cheap because you don't have to buy it from the vet


----------



## Chesben

Thanks guys, unfortunately Chester can't get Drontal as he vomits with it. I have read some people as a precaution use their regular wormer then every so often use the panacur instead - may do that


----------



## Sophiex

I use drontal (tablet) for worming and advocate (pipette) for fleaing. I can't remember which one but the vet said Oscar is protected against lungworm.


----------



## Guest

Sophiex said:


> I use drontal (tablet) for worming and advocate (pipette) for fleaing. I can't remember which one but the vet said Oscar is protected against lungworm.


It's the advocate


----------



## Chesben

thanks -will look into giving advocate


----------



## Guest

advocate and panacur soloution treat for lungworm, advocate does fleas aswell, but i know its not suitable for all breeds (collies spring to mind), not sure why though


----------



## raven75

just thought id let you know my collie pup had advocate for lungworm from the vets. im an sqp and am licensed to sell drontal and panacur but these dont do the most common lungworm (the one they catch from eating snails eugh!) but there is a natural wormer called verm-x and they say that kills all!!!!! worms. and its natural which is great if you worry about all the chemicals your dog gets in other wormers.
hope this helps


----------



## Paddy Paws

raven75 said:


> im an sqp and am licensed to sell drontal and panacur but these dont do the most common lungworm (the one they catch from eating snails eugh!) but there is a natural wormer called verm-x and they say that kills all!!!!! worms. and its natural which is great if you worry about all the chemicals your dog gets in other wormers.
> hope this helps


You are correct that Panacur will some common worms but not all common tapeworm and it also kills the Oslerus (Filaroides) osleri species of lungworm but not Angiostrongylus vasorum and Crenosoma vulpis which Advocate does. Verm-x however is a 'herbal supplement' *not* a wormer.


----------



## rona

Paddy Paws said:


> You are correct that Panacur will some common worms but not all common tapeworm and it also kills the Oslerus (Filaroides) osleri species of lungworm but not Angiostrongylus vasorum and Crenosoma vulpis which Advocate does. Verm-x however is a 'herbal supplement' *not* a wormer.


Sorry but you are wrong about Panacur

https://files.itslearning.com/data/ku/81320/ecvim_2009_jakob_willesen.pdf


----------



## catseyes

What are those of is with sheepdogs supposed to use - we once on recommendation of the vet used advocate and grizz had an awful reaction to it, it wasnt until i downloaded the info sheet that it stated pastoral breeds such as collies and sheepdogs shouldnt use this due to a sensitivity to the active ingredient ivermectin.. we have been looking into panacur but it seems to not kill the most common type of lungworm that is here right now!!


----------



## catseyes

rona said:


> Sorry but you are wrong about Panacur
> 
> https://files.itslearning.com/data/ku/81320/ecvim_2009_jakob_willesen.pdf


Thank you!!!


----------



## Paddy Paws

rona said:


> Sorry but you are wrong about Panacur
> 
> https://files.itslearning.com/data/ku/81320/ecvim_2009_jakob_willesen.pdf


In what way am I wrong about Panacur? It does treat Aelurostrongylus abstrusus but that is a lungworm species found in cats. It is not licensed in the UK as a treatment for Crenosoma vulpis or is it something else that you are referring to?


----------



## rona

Angiostrongylus vasorum infection in dogs : continuing spread and developments in diagnosis and treatment (Tiwa Kampeera) - Academia.edu

It will treat Angiostrongylus vasorum which is French heartworm and the most common in the UK


----------



## Paddy Paws

rona said:


> Angiostrongylus vasorum infection in dogs : continuing spread and developments in diagnosis and treatment (Tiwa Kampeera) - Academia.edu
> 
> It will treat Angiostrongylus vasorum which is French heartworm and the most common in the UK


Ah, you are quite right. I am strictly quoting current licensing which does not include Angiostrongylus vasorum. Whilst it does kill it, it in not currently included in Panacur's UK licensing. It was the drug of choice pre Advocate despite this 'omission' (and no doubt still is by many vets)


----------



## rona

Paddy Paws said:


> Ah, you are quite right. I am strictly quoting current licensing which does not include Angiostrongylus vasorum. Whilst it does kill it, it in not currently included in Panacur's UK licensing. It was the drug of choice pre Advocate despite this 'omission' (and no doubt still is by many vets)


Yes it's good for a lot of things it isn't licensed for 
Those with poultry should know how good it is for Gapes when all the modern drugs fail!! 
As I said in my pm, I truly believe the rise in lungworm is partly due to vets no longer using Panacur as the principle wormer of choice.


----------



## Paddy Paws

You are quite right Rona


----------



## sallygunes

does anyone know how many doses are in a tube of panacure paste as they look quite small and for my 18 kg staffy it says i squeeze per 2kilos will i need more than one pack ?


----------

